# Wooden clamp



## barkwindjammer (27 Mar 2013)

Anyone know where to buy the hardware (barrel nuts) to make wooden clamps of the Jorgensen variety ?


----------



## adidat (27 Mar 2013)

are these any use to you?








adidat


----------



## barkwindjammer (27 Mar 2013)

Yep thats the kind of things


----------



## GazPal (27 Mar 2013)

barkwindjammer":p3napb3i said:


> Anyone know where to buy the hardware (barrel nuts) to make wooden clamps of the Jorgensen variety ?




Cross dowels will do the job;

http://www.screwfix.com/c/screws-nails- ... /cat840134

Edited to confirm this is wrong as both right and left hand threaded cross dowels are necessary for an identical clamping action.


----------



## János (28 Mar 2013)

Hello,

http://www.adjustableclamp.com/handscrewkits-1.aspx

The hardware needed for these clamps is quite specialised, with left/right threads on the spindles and lh and rh nuts. 

Have a nice day,

János


----------



## dunbarhamlin (28 Mar 2013)

Would need left and right threaded nuts though?
Readily available the other side of the pond, but unless you're hell bent on making some as a project, prolly cheaper to buy ready made hand screws over here.


----------



## Bigdanny (28 Mar 2013)

As far as I can work out the only reason you need left and right threads is if you want to adjust the width of the jaws by winding the handles windlass style quickly. But as long as your coordination is OK then I'm sure you can adjust home-made clamps like these http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=08FmHz6QlsE relatively easily. And make them inexpensively.
20 dollars plus shipping & taxes seems a ridiculous amount to pay for those jorgenson bits.

Just my view of course
Danny


----------



## GazPal (28 Mar 2013)

GazPal":2kxqh2dz said:


> barkwindjammer":2kxqh2dz said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone know where to buy the hardware (barrel nuts) to make wooden clamps of the Jorgensen variety ?
> ...



Edited to confirm this is bad information, as both right and left hand threaded cross dowels are needed.


----------



## Racers (28 Mar 2013)

adidat":1thljxw8 said:


> are these any use to you?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice clamps, if barkwindjammer doesn't want them I would be interested depending on price/postage.

Pete


----------



## xy mosian (28 Mar 2013)

You know how sometimes a seemingly bright idea staggers to the front of the mind? :idea: 
Are the bits in car scissor jacks of use? There should be plenty of those about.
xy


----------



## János (28 Mar 2013)

Hello,

I have looked on the net, and you can buy a left hand tap and die set for M10 or Imperial 3/8" for approx. 40 US dollar. With these and a matching right hand pair you could fabricate the required hardware from cold rolled steel rod.

I have found a British supplier:

http://www.rdgtools.co.uk/acatalog/LEFT ... _DIES.html

Have a nice day,

János


----------



## TobyC (28 Mar 2013)

http://cdn0.grizzly.com/manuals/d3012_m.pdf

http://www.right-tool.com/steelwoodcla.html

http://www.justclamps.com/wooden_hand.htm

https://www.ukworkshop.co.uk/forums/wooden-clamp-kits-t59654.html

Toby


----------



## adidat (28 Mar 2013)

pete you have a pm!

adidat


----------



## barkwindjammer (31 Mar 2013)

Thanks for all the ideas, info and links guys, it would seem that these screw clamps are not widely used on this side of the pond, widely available in the States but sadly almost extinct here, who would have thunk that a tool common in every workshop up and down the land 20 or 30 years ago is now almost eradicated, not a surprise really when you consider all the alternatives that are available as regards clamps, although I cant think of a single alternative that can clamp awkward angles, making a couple has been on my 'to-do' list for a while, still do-able as I have access to taps and dies etc.


----------



## AndyT (31 Mar 2013)

BWJ, I agree that they are useful, and here's proof that I have (once!) used their ability to clamp a slanting object:






I do think they score over metal clamps for the ease with which you can clamp a workpiece then hold the clamp down onto the bench, but that is also true of the commoner all-wood design, as seen at the front of the picture. If you want to set up to make some, I'd suggest that you buy a 3/4" screwbox and tap and make all wooden handscrews from offcuts of hardwood. If you ever need to clamp something slanting, add a wedge to make it square.


----------



## sjalloq (23 Jun 2015)

Sorry to bring up an old thread but I've been searching for these for a while and have had some success.

The UK importer of Jorgensen clamps/kits is EGL Tools: http://www.egltools.com/0-size-handscre ... =jorgensen and I've managed to get them from one of their resellers: https://www.cromwell.co.uk/

You can also get Pinnacle branded ones from Peter Sefton's shop now. But I've also sourced some second hand Jorgensens direct from the States and they work out at about half of the UK new price with shipping and VAT/duty added so not bad given the shipping cost. You can find some good value ones on eBay and also on Etsy.

Cheers.


----------



## CStanford (23 Jun 2015)

The zeros are wonderful little clamps.


----------



## bugbear (24 Jun 2015)

A couple of these clamps in different sizes are incredibly versatile for work holding.

I have never used them for glueup!

BugBear


----------



## Jacob (24 Jun 2015)

You should be able to fake up something equivalent with lengths of studding plus nuts - available from most steel stockists and Ebay http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_sacat ... +m5&_frs=1


----------



## sjalloq (24 Jun 2015)

Jacob, you can find some double threaded rod and make me 10 clamps please. Thanks for the offer.


----------



## Jacob (24 Jun 2015)

sjalloq":316ts4pe said:


> Jacob, you can find some double threaded rod and make me 10 clamps please. Thanks for the offer.


You can make very similar clamps without double threaded rods. You will have to think about it.


----------



## Sheffield Tony (24 Jun 2015)

In fairness, it should be possible to come up with something that uses only right handed threads and serves a similar purpose. After all, the metalworker's equivalent - the _toolmaker's clamp_ has no left handed threads:







A coarse pitch thread might be a good idea though.


----------



## Jacob (24 Jun 2015)

Sheffield Tony":1xw1xg9b said:


> In fairness, it should be possible to come up with something that uses only right handed threads and serves a similar purpose. After all, the metalworker's equivalent - the _toolmaker's clamp_ has no left handed threads:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes that's it. The point of the double thread is to effectively coarsen the pitch by a factor of 2.


----------



## AndyT (24 Jun 2015)

Here are some wooden equivalents of the engineer's clamp in use (ignore the plastic spring clamps). Made from offcuts of oak, coachbolts and insert nuts.
Robert Wearing described many variants of the design in his magazine articles and books.


----------



## sjalloq (24 Jun 2015)

The engineers/toolmakers clamp relies on one end being fixed/held in a rotating end cap. Yes you could make a similar style wooden clamp but if you use a coarse thread then you risk the clamp loosening. You also loose the main feature of the handscrew clamp which is fast opening/closing with minimal turns.

Each to their own. I'd prefer not to start a 'my clamp is best' war. It was just an FYI as I've seen lots of threads with people looking for them but no solutions as to where to buy them.


----------



## Sheffield Tony (24 Jun 2015)

If you are determined to use a left handed thread, a quick google of "left hand tap die" shows that you can get a die and set of three taps in say 10mm for £20 or so. I would hazard a guess that they are not of a quality for making very many clamps, but should do. It is a simple enough job.

Actually, looking at RDG tools they even have *ACME* right and left handed taps and dies.


----------



## Jacob (24 Jun 2015)

sjalloq":2njh3s7z said:


> The engineers/toolmakers clamp relies on one end being fixed/held in a rotating end cap.


Or a captive nut as per bed bolts. Easier.


----------



## bugbear (24 Jun 2015)

Sheffield Tony":i5q60f2g said:


> In fairness, it should be possible to come up with something that uses only right handed threads and serves a similar purpose. After all, the metalworker's equivalent - the _toolmaker's clamp_ has no left handed threads:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes - that's got a long standing equivalent in wood:

http://www.barntiquestore.com/store.php ... p_rice_mfg

(both threads are continuous and r/h)

Not as convenient or versatile as Jorgensen's invention but useful.

BugBear


----------



## AndyT (24 Jun 2015)

bugbear":30vkwila said:


> Yes - that's got a long standing equivalent in wood:
> 
> http://www.barntiquestore.com/store.php ... p_rice_mfg
> 
> ...



If you want pictures of the conventional wooden design, they are available somewhat nearer home!






https://www.ukworkshop.co.uk/forums/threads-t82691.html


----------



## Sheffield Tony (24 Jun 2015)

Now they _are_ rather nice Andy.


----------



## Biliphuster (26 Jun 2015)

sjalloq":qsc3da9h said:


> Sorry to bring up an old thread but I've been searching for these for a while and have had some success.
> 
> The UK importer of Jorgensen clamps/kits is EGL Tools: http://www.egltools.com/0-size-handscre ... =jorgensen and I've managed to get them from one of their resellers: https://www.cromwell.co.uk/
> 
> ...



If one is willing to go off brand I use this very much cheaper option

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Six-10-Wood-S ... 5b02bdfde9

The quality is not perfect but the function is absolutely fine, and a bargain price of £8 per clamp


----------



## JohnPW (26 Jun 2015)

AndyT":1viro6yw said:


> bugbear":1viro6yw said:
> 
> 
> > Yes - that's got a long standing equivalent in wood:
> ...



I won a couple of those on Ebay for 99p, plus some other stuff but the seller didn't want to sell.

I gather they're called "hand screws".


----------



## buzzby (1 Jan 2017)

Does anyone know a current place to buy these types of clamps. I am starting to look at making my own but these will easily take a couple of hours, not be as good as I want, and cost £20 in bits.

Not sure in my mind how to make the threaded rod stay in place. Have already given up on the reverse thread idea and will just use M6 or M8 stuff.


----------



## AndyT (1 Jan 2017)

I don't think anyone is making them commercially, though it would be nice to be proved wrong.

There's a good selection of the type with steel rods in, from Dictum

https://www.dictum.com/en/tools/woodwor ... epth-55-mm

Or from Dieter Schmidt 

https://www.fine-tools.com/wooden-hand-screw-clamp.html

It's also possible to make a version cheaply and easily, certainly under £20 each.

Follow the wooden handscrew design, where threads are both right handed and an end presses into a blind hole. Use T-nuts and studding, available cheap from Toolstation or similar. 

M12 studding £2.68 metre, M12 T nuts not listed, plain hex £2.94 for 50. More choice in M8 for a bit less. Wood = offcuts, no cost.

The metal rods work ok but are slower to adjust because of the finer pitch.


----------



## ED65 (1 Jan 2017)

buzzby":1tcd42bv said:


> Does anyone know a current place to buy these types of clamps. I am starting to look at making my own but these will easily take a couple of hours, not be as good as I want, and cost £20 in bits.
> 
> Not sure in my mind how to make the threaded rod stay in place. Have already given up on the reverse thread idea and will just use M6 or M8 stuff.


There are a few versions of these with varying levels of complexity in Robert Wearing's book "Woodworking Aids & Devices". If you're lucky a local library might have a copy. The book is well worth having if you like jigs etc. If you want to buy a copy it shows up semi-regularly on Amazon's marketplace for a quid or two. My copy is an ex-library one, 10p before postage!

The simplest versions of these need the wood for the jaws, the lengths of threaded rod and only two nuts. 8mm is strong enough unless you're making quite large ones. I think you can even go down to 6mm, but with the quality of modern rod it might not be worth taking the chance. 

Handles don't have to be turned, octagonal handles give a much better grip anyway and are easily made using any hand plane, without a jig if need be. If you want to save even more money you can use branches to supply the handle material but in that case you should probably add a ferrule unless you make the handles very beefy and set the rod in quite deep.

As Wearing advises I think, you should set out to make these in fours. One by one is a no-go and pairs doesn't really cut it in terms of saving time with repeat operations. So four or more is the way to go.


----------



## Alexam (2 Jan 2017)

http://www.ebay.com/bhp/jorgensen-wood-clamps


----------



## Peter Sefton (2 Jan 2017)

If I can help I will  

Cheers Peter


----------

